# New Defender 9mm issues?



## snatiep (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I was at my local gun shop this afternoon and they had a new Colt Defender 9mm in stock. It had the 100th anniversary stamped in the slide so it must be a newer manufactured gun. He wants $999.00 for it. Is this the going price? 

Do these newer 9mm Defender guns have any issues I should know about? I have read a couple of posts about people having problems with a Teflon finish coming off the gun? Do they have any functioning issues?

I have a Series 80 Colt 1991A1 that I love and would love to add a Colt Defender to my collection to be used at a Carry gun.

Thank you very much for your thoughts and comments!

Nate


----------



## bones (May 7, 2012)

Not sure where you are located but here in Texas it is common to find a brand new colt defender 9mm at gun shows for 850. 999.99 is a little high IMO. I would maybe pay that for a .45 colt defender. Even those can be had for 950 New in box. YMMV. Hope this helps.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

My stainless one was less than that. 
No functional issues whatsoever with Colt or Metalform mags. My gun came with a too-tall front sight and it was hitting low as a result. A quick trip to Colt sorted that out.
Moon


----------

